# What to do with messed-up rods?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a few rods that are missing tips and eyes but these aren't "Custom" or special. Some inshore Bass Pro cheapies, some offshore cheapies. Basically....cheapies.

Is it worth it to have the tips and eyes replaced? Heck I can replace the Bass Pro Combo for 30 bucks! But they work well and I've slayed numerous specks and reds on them.

Where to go for low cost repairs? I need to bring in a wad of rods.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the last time I took one in it was like ten bucks + the cost of the eye. So it can add up quick on a cheap rod. There's a few on here that wrap, maybe you can work out a "bundle deal". Let us know, I'm sure everyone has a few.



Skip


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

The unfortunate truth is they usually are not worth the effort or expense. I do replacement guides statring at about 12 bucks a piece including all guides etc, but if you have a 30 dollar rod you are spending a third of that just to get one guide replaced, ....my suggestion, repair them yourself if you can, most of the charges are time related, the guides are not very expensive and the thread isn't either, but we all have to be paid for our time. I will give you directions on how to repair if you would like, if they're inexpensive they don't have to be pretty to catch a fish, if you do have a bunch of them and are not wanting them quickly I would be willing to make a deal, but so would anyone who does rods I would imagine, so go talk to your favorite shop and see what they say, can't hurt. I also know people who simply use tape to hold on guides for quick repair, cheap and quick!


----------



## sight fisher 131 (Aug 10, 2010)

Go to a local tackle shop they should fix it for a pretty cheap price.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Repair*

When I do a 'bundle deal', I use one of the rods as a sacrificial to remove components from to repair other rods. This keeps costs down.

I would like a better idea on what I would be getting into. My labor costs are rather inexpensive being retired.

I just did a 20 rod package and wound up with 17 complete repaired rods with the other 3 being just blanks. Good for repairing broken rods.

Give me a PM. C2


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thanks guys.....*

Went to J&M today. Bought the wife a pair of Costas for at GREAT price ya'll need to check this out if you need a pair.

Anyways. I think if I'm gonna go cheap I have to learn to wrap a rod (naw not what you think it's a FISHING rod). 

But at even 10 bucks a rod for a cheap one just doesn't make sense. But I gotta tell ya, these Bass Pro rods are pretty good for the dollar but the guides are inferior.

If I figger it out will post pics. Challenging time make for creative solutions I reckon.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like paying 10 dollars for a newly wrapped rod is a better deal than a new one for $30. So long as the old rod is in good shape, save 2/3 of the cost and redo the old ones. My opinion. Every rod I have needs new eyes so I am in the same boat.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Recovering Rods*

As I posted above, you take all of the rods, decide upon which ones that you want to keep and those that are going to be 'sacrificial lambs for the rest.

You remove the guides from the keepers, remove guides from the non-keepers and put them on the good ones. Get a magnifying glass and a piece of stocking to run through the guides to make sure they're good before you put them on.

Guides and wraps are easy to remove. Materials are relatively inexpensive.

Some work involved but well worth the effort. 

It would probably require an individual to do this. Most tackle shops that I know will do a few guides, but not huge quantities. JMHO C2


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If you want to drop them off at J and M I can pick them up from John and do them for you. Shoot me a PM if that the way you want to go.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hj----Just north of Foley Ala---close to Summerdale---on Hy 59---is a Flea Market and facing the road is a Strip Type Mall---in this Mall--on the end--- is a Fishing Shop run by an a very nice Woman----she replaces eyes/guides at a very resonable price---i think you may be satisfied----BT66


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I am in the process of rebuilding a rod that was built by that place incorrectly. They tried to extend the rod an additional two feet and it broke in the middle of a fight, not to mention it was spinned incorrectly and the finish job was absolutely horrible. But as far as rod repairs go, you should be good.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Repairs*



Billcollector said:


> I am in the process of rebuilding a rod that was built by that place incorrectly. They tried to extend the rod an additional two feet and it broke in the middle of a fight, not to mention it was spinned incorrectly and the finish job was absolutely horrible. But as far as rod repairs go, you should be good.


You've described a situation that happens too often-that of someone undertaking a rodbuilding task which is beyond their abilities.

They are capable of maybe replacing a guide but beyond that; nada.

There are a lot of what I call 'Rod Blacksmiths' in business today who can and will destroy a fishing rod. JMHO C2


----------

